# Making a rotary vane (lamellar) air compressor 12



## Norppu (May 21, 2022)

Will this compressor become silent?







Air enters and exits the compressor through holes in the cylinder walls.
I machine flats on cylinder sides and holes for air flow.
Then I put the thing temporarily together and test it.

In this video I am using:
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press


----------



## Martin W (May 22, 2022)

Looks great! Nice job
Cheers
Martin


----------



## sycle1 (May 23, 2022)

I have been enjoying the build and the funny animated horse and milling machine!


----------



## Alcap (May 24, 2022)

Very nice   Do you think having the intake and exhaust holes angled would make the airflow more efficient?


----------



## Norppu (May 26, 2022)

Alcap said:


> Very nice   Do you think having the intake and exhaust holes angled would make the airflow more efficient?


If the stuff would be anything heavier than air, then maybe. However, that would make then holes inside the cylinder longer and I am not sure whether that is a good thing. Also, making angeled holes with any location presision is difficult.


----------

